
My Credit Now Worths 1.5B. Thanks PowerBall - zhesong
http://zhesong.info/2016/01/13/my-credit-worth-en/
======
Huhty
You can share the jackpot, therefore it's not +EV. If no one else could pick
your numbers, then it's +EV and you are laughing.

------
sharemywin
would be interesting to build a pool based on images and web buyers and
purchasers. buyers buy into pool. purchasers go buy tickets and upload of
images of tickets to put into pool. they paid once upload is complete and
verified.

